# DID GOD SHOW ME MY HUSBAND...



## LivingDoll (May 27, 2008)

IN A DREAM?

Ladies, for the second time, several years apart, I have had a dream in which a man, (tall, brown skinned and attractive) was interacting with me and my DD in a household setting, in a husbandly way (meaning he wasn't a guest). I've never seen this man before, yet this is the second time that he's been in my dream. I don't even have a picture of what I want my husband to look like, so I don't think it's my subconcious mind at work.

Do y'all think it's possible? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## LivingDoll (May 27, 2008)

BUMP??? Anyone?


----------



## EbonyEyes (May 27, 2008)

It is very possible that God gave you a glimpse via a dream.

Check out this thread and a post made by ADB about a dream she had about her husband:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=116483

Continue to enjoy nurturing your relationship with God as a single woman.  And in the meantime, ask God for guidance regarding what to make of this dream.  God bless you!


----------



## LivingDoll (May 27, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> It is very possible that God gave you a glimpse via a dream.
> 
> Check out this thread and a post made by ADB about a dream she had about her husband:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=116483
> ...


 
Thanks so much. It helps to know that I'm not the only one. It's very strange because I didn't go to sleep thinking of a husband.


----------



## metamorfhosis (May 28, 2008)

Hi Daephae-

I had dinner with a platonic friend about a week ago. We have the best conversations but I am not attracted to him. However, it had been awhile since I had seen him and he looked better to me. I had a great time with him. And then I was thinking on the drive back home that I might be silly and passing on a great guy. (And yes he has made subtle hints about being more than friends.) 

So that night I prayed to GOD asking if my friend will be my husband. Well, that night, I had a dream about another man that I am not in contact with at this time. 

So Daephae, I think all things are possible with GOD.


----------



## chinadoll (May 28, 2008)

It's possible. I think I did but I'm not to sure, now. It could be an angel,  my future husband or just me projecting my ideal mate. All I saw was blurriness in his face and I heard his voice and his presence felt intense, nothing like I ever felt before, but I'm unsure because how do I know my mind or evil forces are playing an trick on me?


----------



## Country gal (May 28, 2008)

I had these dreams before. It seems so real. I had a dream that my fiance and I went to meet his parents down south somewhere. He looked like that guy named Brian in stomp the yard. The head greek guy. I also had another dream about a marriage proposal. The dreams seem so real too. I hope it would be true because the men in the dream are sexy and fine.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 29, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> Hi Daephae-
> 
> I had dinner with a platonic friend about a week ago. We have the best conversations but I am not attracted to him. However, it had been awhile since I had seen him and he looked better to me. I had a great time with him. And then I was thinking on the drive back home that I might be silly and passing on a great guy. (And yes he has made subtle hints about being more than friends.)
> 
> ...


 
So you believe that GOD gave you confirmation that your platonic friend isn't your husband? How do you feel about the man you dreamt of?

As you said, all things ARE possible with GOD! Glory! To my Father!



chinadoll said:


> It's possible. *I think I did but I'm not to sure, now. It could be an angel, my future husband or just me projecting my ideal mate*. *All I saw was blurriness in his face and I heard his voice and his presence felt intense, nothing like I ever felt before, but I'm unsure because how do I know my mind or evil forces are playing an trick on me*?


 
My dream was similar but I cannot give the devil credit for such a loving and soothing dream. I can feel when GOD is in my Spirit, you know? When I awoke from the dream, I felt it was GOD moving. 



Country gal said:


> I had these dreams before. It seems so real. I had a dream that my fiance and I went to meet his parents down south somewhere. He looked like that guy named Brian in stomp the yard. The head greek guy. I also had another dream about a marriage proposal. The dreams seem so real too..I hope it would be true because the men in the dream are sexy and fine


 
...girl, the man in my dream had on some jeans and a beater...not my idea of sexy and fine but I'm sure GOD knows what he's doing...


----------



## chinadoll (May 29, 2008)

daephae said:


> My dream was similar but I cannot give the devil credit for such a loving and soothing dream. I can feel when GOD is in my Spirit, you know? When I awoke from the dream, I felt it was GOD moving.


 
And that's weird because, it wasn't anything sexual, just more on the mutual level. When I woke up, I felt so alive and happy, like God was in my soul, but felt sad when reality hit.


----------



## SEMO (May 29, 2008)

I know a few people who have seen there future husbands in dreams.  On a side note: I've had dreams about people years before meeting them. but usually I don't remember til I have a deja vu moment.


----------



## metamorfhosis (May 29, 2008)

daephae said:


> So you believe that GOD gave you confirmation that your platonic friend isn't your husband? How do you feel about the man you dreamt of?
> 
> As you said, all things ARE possible with GOD! Glory! To my Father!/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## LivingDoll (May 30, 2008)

chinadoll said:


> And that's weird because, it wasn't anything sexual, just more on the mutual level. When I woke up, I felt so alive and happy, like God was in my soul, *but felt sad when reality hit*.


 
awww, china doll....why?


----------



## LivingDoll (May 30, 2008)

SEMO said:


> I know a few people who have seen there future husbands in dreams. On a side note: I've had dreams about people years before meeting them. but usually I don't remember til I have a deja vu moment.


 

...I have had those moments as well but not about people per se...more about places and situations.


----------



## LivingDoll (May 30, 2008)

metamorfhosis said:


> daephae said:
> 
> 
> > So you believe that GOD gave you confirmation that your platonic friend isn't your husband? How do you feel about the man you dreamt of?
> ...


----------



## chinadoll (May 30, 2008)

daephae said:


> awww, china doll....why?


 
Because that person wasn't there only in my dreams. It sounds weird but actually I've seen him in 3 seperate dreams, I hope he's real, so IDK......


----------



## EbonyEyes (May 30, 2008)

daephae said:


> I truly believe in confirmation and I definitely understand what you're saying about the devil playing tricks...we have to be careful not to take the devil's trickery as confirmation...sometimes we want so bad for GOD to give us answers we look to the wrong things and mistake them for HIS approval when it isn't...
> 
> we are >>>>HERE<<<<.



Amen my sister.  Let's say that you have a dream about something you've been wanting to come to pass and God gave you the dream as confirmation.  If you talk aloud about that dream or write it down, the Devil may see what you've written or heard what you've said and play this trick on you to make you think that it's coming to pass at that very moment when in actuality God intends for you to have the blessing down the road on His perfect timing.

With that said, pray to the Lord that you may be able to discern the difference between God speaking to you, the Devil speaking to you, and your own thoughts.  Of course do this all of the time, but I'm mentioning this especially for clarification on your dream.


----------



## motherx2esq (May 30, 2008)

This is a very powerful and real thread.  I am just reading and getting goose bumps!


----------



## Ramya (May 30, 2008)

Possibly so. I have caught a glimpse of the back of my future husband's body but the thing I remember most about him is his spirit and the laughter we shared. God told me that I would know who my husband was on a particular date. That date is sooo close and I'm trying not to think about it. It may not mean that I will have actually met him but I will know without a doubt who he is. It's funny b/c it seems like every man that has ever been in my life has contacted me this month. One in particular really could be him... or maybe he's a distraction. GRRR patience


----------



## AmyInAtl (May 30, 2008)

*True/Good Dreams*
We can see true dreams are from Allah  as Muhammad (S) said, "True dreams are from Allah, and bad dreams are from Shaitan." (Sahih Al-Bukhari)

True believers are more likely to happen to those who are truthful in their lives as Muhammad (S) said, "Those of you with the truest dreams will be those who are most truthful in speech" (Sahih Muslim)

Good dreams are also from Allah Ta'aala. Prophet Muhammad (S) said, "If anyone of you has a dream that he likes then it is from Allah. He should thank Allah for it and narrate it to others." (Sahih Al-Bukhari) Good deeds consist of people doing Halaal (lawful) acts.

One should share their dreams with those they like as Muhammad (S) said, "If one sees a good dream, let him expect good, and not tell it except to those he likes." (Muslim) An example of this is Yaqoob (AS) telling his son, Yusuf (AS) concerning his dream about eleven stars and the sun and the moon prostrating to him (scholars have said the eleven stars were his brothers, and the sun and the moon represented his mother and father): "He said, "O my son! Relate not your vision to your brothers lest they arrange a plot against you. Verily! Satan is to man an open enemy." (Surah Yusuf 12:5) We know the half-brothers of Yusuf were jealous of him to begin with so telling them the dream would probably only serve to increase the jealousy.

Muhammad (S) also told us, "Nothing is left of prophethood except glad tidings." Those with him asked, "What are glad tidings?" He (S) replied, "Good dreams." (Sahih Al-Bukhari)


----------



## SEMO (Jun 2, 2008)

No offense, but this is the _*Christian*_ Fellowship Forum.  Those who follow Christ don't depend on the words of a different god (Allah).  But I'm sure the OP understands that you meant to help.



SophiaRose said:


> *True/Good Dreams*
> We can see true dreams are from Allah  as Muhammad (S) said, "True dreams are from Allah, and bad dreams are from Shaitan." (Sahih Al-Bukhari)
> 
> True believers are more likely to happen to those who are truthful in their lives as Muhammad (S) said, "Those of you with the truest dreams will be those who are most truthful in speech" (Sahih Muslim)
> ...


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 3, 2008)

chinadoll said:


> It's possible. I think I did but I'm not to sure, now. It could be an angel, my future husband or just me projecting my ideal mate. All I saw was blurriness in his face and I heard his voice and his presence felt intense, nothing like I ever felt before, but I'm unsure because how do I know my mind or evil forces are playing an trick on me?


 

Yeah, that's what I don't know about. I hate when I have dreams about certain places I've never been before and then two years later I am in that place like...OMG- I had a dream about this.

I know that we as Christians are suppose to have the helmet of salvation on which means through our salvation in Christ, our helmet protects our mind from hopefully being entered by the enemy.  But I'm unsure how this works with dreams.


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 3, 2008)

amerikan said:


> Possibly so. I have caught a glimpse of the back of my future husband's body but the thing I remember most about him is his spirit and the laughter we shared. God told me that I would know who my husband was on a particular date. That date is sooo close and I'm trying not to think about it. It may not mean that I will have actually met him but I will know without a doubt who he is. It's funny b/c it seems like every man that has ever been in my life has contacted me this month. One in particular really could be him... or maybe he's a distraction. GRRR patience


 

Yeah, I had a dream yesterday about that. It was so weird cause I think I was talking to an angel and he was saying how I shouldn't worry about who my husband is now and then I looked at a clock and the clock was on a certain time. But I think he said that it would happen very soon, like the clock was on a certain time but in a certain time not to far away, I would be married.

I hate dreams like this cause you don't know how to feel about them.


----------



## GETHEALTHY (Jun 5, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> It is very possible that God gave you a glimpse via a dream.
> 
> Check out this thread and a post made by ADB about a dream she had about her husband:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=116483
> ...


 
Great advice! I agree

I was friends with my DH for 4 years and was not EVEN thinking of dating him. I knew he wanted to go out but i just didn't feel the same about him, a few friends even asked me why I wouldn't consider dating him and I ALWAYS  went into this big frenzy about how we're JUST FRIENDS AND I DON'T WANT HIM! LOL I was _BUISY LOOKING FOR MY HUSBAND!_ 
Then i decided to try God's way. I begin to pray about a mate (not obsessively), just asking the Lord for guidance on what I should do and just to let him know I was feeling like I was ready. 

GIRL, I had not seen DH (friend at the time) in about a month before he came over to help me out with my car and..... It was like I was seeing him for the first time! He was a diffrent person to me but the same person.  I remember hugging him and the sprit of the Lord asking me "Now, why don't you want this" I couldn't even respond, I just held on and never let go. 

AWWWWW....THAT'S MUSHY STUFF!!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jun 6, 2008)

GETHEALTHY said:


> Great advice! I agree
> 
> I was friends with my DH for 4 years and was not EVEN thinking of dating him. I knew he wanted to go out but i just didn't feel the same about him, a few friends even asked me why I wouldn't consider dating him and I ALWAYS  went into this big frenzy about how we're JUST FRIENDS AND I DON'T WANT HIM! LOL I was _BUISY LOOKING FOR MY HUSBAND!_
> Then i decided to try God's way. I begin to pray about a mate (not obsessively), just asking the Lord for guidance on what I should do and just to let him know I was feeling like I was ready.
> ...



That is a sweet story!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 6, 2008)

caligirl2385 said:


> That is a sweet story!


 That is a sweet story...thanks for sharing. I have someone that I feel like that about too. Right now, I'm still not wanting him.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 6, 2008)

SEMO said:


> No offense, but this is the _*Christian*_ Fellowship Forum. Those who follow Christ don't depend on the words of a different god (Allah). *But I'm sure the OP understands that you meant to help*.


 
I do understand that...thanks.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 15, 2008)

alabama said:


> Possibly so. I have caught a glimpse of the back of my future husband's body but the thing I remember most about him is his spirit and the laughter we shared. God told me that I would know who my husband was on a particular date. That date is sooo close and I'm trying not to think about it. It may not mean that I will have actually met him but I will know without a doubt who he is. It's funny b/c it seems like every man that has ever been in my life has contacted me this month. One in particular really could be him... *or maybe he's a distraction*. GRRR patience


 

OMG....the same thing happened to me and I truly believe it is a distraction from the enemy for some reason. I guess my blessing must be really close.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Dec 15, 2008)

I feel like I know who it is. I figured it out almost a year after I met him, but I also met God once I figured it out who I was only gonna be gong-ho about it. Recently I had a dream telling me when everything thing was going to start. That I couldn't deal with it anymore and I was trying so hard to be patient.   I asked for confirmation about the dream cuz I was worried it was really from God....I had that dream in the morning....the next morning I had a dream confirming it.


So far I think every dream I've had giving me information, or even one Sunday when God woke me up to go to church has been in the morning with the sun shining into my room.


----------

